# Quarantine length and clean fecals



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

rozdaboff said:


> The following are the Quarantine and Medical Protocols as contained in the ASN handbook...........New or sick animals should be held in quarantine for at least a period of 45 days, but up to 3 months would be ideal...........


general-health-disease-treatment/topic36707.html



Rich Frye said:


> ....Most zoos and such consider *three clean fecals *and visual inspection during this time to be adequate quarantine. There are other issues involved , but that is a general minimum for said establishments.


general-discussion/topic43019.html

If fecals are clean. How should the minimum of 3 fecals be staggered? Lets say frogs are kept in quarantine for 3 months, fecal every month? Held in quarantine for 45 days, fecal every 15 days? Granted this is if fecals are clean.

If fecals come up dirty, how often to fecal? Once clean, how often to fecal to obtain 3 clean fecals? 

I have a guess it has to do with the life cycle of the parasite.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jason said:


> rozdaboff said:
> 
> 
> > The following are the Quarantine and Medical Protocols as contained in the ASN handbook...........New or sick animals should be held in quarantine for at least a period of 45 days, but up to 3 months would be ideal...........
> ...


Jason: this is what i think. 3 clean consecutive fecals, because i have done two that have come up clean only to find out the third had hooks, darn hard to get rid of sometimes. so if something shows up in the fecals this is what i would do: at least 3 consecutive clean fecals spaced apart from 3 to 7 weeks after the treatment has been done . got this good advice from a really great breeder. he even does up to five fecals to make sure. kristy  :wink:


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Jason said:


> rozdaboff said:
> 
> 
> > The following are the Quarantine and Medical Protocols as contained in the ASN handbook...........New or sick animals should be held in quarantine for at least a period of 45 days, but up to 3 months would be ideal...........
> ...


The spacing between fecals should be about three weeks. You can space it out more if you like and there may be a better chance of something showing up, but three weeks is fine. 
If , say you first fecal comes back "dirty" and you choose to treat. You will need to wait the three weeks after treatment is complete to test again. Threatment can take a month or so for many nasties. So , a minimum quarantine period should be no less than six weeks, which pretty much comes out to the minimum 45 days in the ASN handbook. 

Rich


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Rich Frye said:


> Jason said:
> 
> 
> > rozdaboff said:
> ...


----------

